# Router adapter plate needed



## cpremington (Aug 27, 2010)

I recently purchased a Bosch router table and the template does not have the proper holes to aligh w/ my ryobi R160 router. The table instructions say that I need a Bosch RA1186 Adapter plate, so am trying to find out where to get one.:help:


----------



## cpremington (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, NM, I figured this out. Thought it odd that most recomendations were to purchase a blank plate and drill the appropriate holes in it. Took another look at my router and saw 3 other larger threaded holes besides the original 4 5/16-18 1/2" pan threaded ones that secured the plastic subbase to the router. These holes lined up w/ the table plate and all is good.


----------



## john171 (Dec 5, 2012)

cpremington said:


> OK, NM, I figured this out. Thought it odd that most recomendations were to purchase a blank plate and drill the appropriate holes in it. Took another look at my router and saw 3 other larger threaded holes besides the original 4 5/16-18 1/2" pan threaded ones that secured the plastic subbase to the router. These holes lined up w/ the table plate and all is good.


I know this is an old thread but I was having the same issue, plus now it is even harder to find the Phantom RA1186, thanks to your post about the additional threaded holes it worked for my B&D Plunge router!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, it is no harder to find the RA1186 plate: Bosch never made it.


----------



## DMSVP (12 mo ago)

cpremington said:


> OK, NM, I figured this out. Thought it odd that most recomendations were to purchase a blank plate and drill the appropriate holes in it. Took another look at my router and saw 3 other larger threaded holes besides the original 4 5/16-18 1/2" pan threaded ones that secured the plastic subbase to the router. These holes lined up w/ the table plate and all is good.


Brilliant! I was going mad. Was trying to fit the screws that held the original plate from the Router (Ryobi 160). Turned out the larger ports did the trick with the three larger screws included with the table. Now the router is perfectly aligned and very tightly connected. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @DMSVP 

Glad we were able to help.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @DMSVP


----------

